# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Japonlar ve Öinliler insan yiyor

## iputisamo

Japonlar ve üinliler insan yiyor
http://forum.zevzek.com/lofiversion/.../t23959-0.html

----------

